# Őrzőangyalaimnak



## mejutka (2017 December 4)

Kérlek hallgassatok meg! 

Van 4 őrzőangyalom: E. ,N. Zs., R. 
Mivel mozgássérült vagyok nem tudok ajtót nyitni. Bűntudatom van mert szó szerint itt térdeltek a küszöbömön. Megadtam a telefonom a címem. Engem hangok bántanak. Aps és anya nem hisz nekem. Társaságra és szeretetre van szükségem és imára. Annyira hiszek bennük és élők. Annyira félek hogy elvesztem őket mert a felnőttek nem engedik hozzám őket. Még bocsánatot sem kérhetek. Annyira félek. Köszönöm hogy meghallgattok. Szeretettel: mejutka


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 17)

Lehet hogy szuleid a valosagos tarsalgast szeretnenek ha folytatnal valosagos emberekkel,mert lehet azt hiszik, ha csak azzal tarsalogsz akiket ok nem latnak az nem olyan kellemes lehet szamodra mintha baratokat talalnal.
Szivesen beszelgetunk veled mi az ami erdekel rengeteg tema van itt.


----------

